# crappies in wallace



## wiggle (Oct 22, 2008)

Any one fish for crappies in wallace lake,just got a canoo was going to try for some crappie.The lake is rite behind my house pretty much.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no, but i have for bass. they stock it w/bass and the lake has some good ones in it.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

i have a few times. there are some nice crappies. they are far and few. fish all the trees


----------



## rebel417 (Apr 6, 2009)

Never caught any crappie over there, caught some blues and pumpkins over on the other side. On the flip side of the bridge is Coe Lake I have heard of crappie in there. Only have caught a couple of blues in Coe. I know there are trout in Wallace.

Later,
rebel417


----------



## rebel417 (Apr 6, 2009)

rebel417 said:


> Never caught any crappie over there, caught some blues and pumpkins over on the other side. On the flip side of the bridge is Coe Lake I have heard of crappie in there. Only have caught a couple of blues in Coe. I know there are trout in Wallace.
> 
> Later,
> rebel417[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## wiggle (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive been catching on average 15 to 20 trout a day in there but i want some crappies!


----------



## rebel417 (Apr 6, 2009)

Trout I can never catch them no matter where we go. What type of rig are you using and what bait. 




later,
rebel417 


I'm only happy......when I'm fishin'[/QUOTE]


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

rebel417 said:


> Trout I can never catch them no matter where we go. What type of rig are you using and what bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

me too


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

May = find the rock piles. The size varies through the years. Some years, 12" crappie were not unusual with some reaching 15". A few years after, size seemed to shrink and the numbers increased. Last year's fish were mostly in the 8" to 10" range. I didn't get any over a foot.


----------



## rebel417 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where besides Wallace are good spots to get some good crappie sizes and pretty abundant. I prefer a good fast bite, like we all do. I get a pretty good bite out at Spencer Lake in Lorain county. Most of the crappie are not big enough to keep and there are a lot of good size blues but it's usually 1 in every 5 that are good enuff. When it comes to crappie they're there but have trouble get the keeper's. I fish on-shore, so, are there any tips out there for the on-shore crappie anglers.


Thanks,
rebel417


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

rebel417 said:


> Where besides Wallace are good spots to get some good crappie sizes and pretty abundant. I prefer a good fast bite, like we all do. I get a pretty good bite out at Spencer Lake in Lorain county. Most of the crappie are not big enough to keep and there are a lot of good size blues but it's usually 1 in every 5 that are good enuff. When it comes to crappie they're there but have trouble get the keeper's. I fish on-shore, so, are there any tips out there for the on-shore crappie anglers.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rebel417


Get a good map of the lake and look for areas where the river channel swings in close to shore. If you can access these areas from shore, those are the spots to fish. Use a sliding bobber to find the right depth the fish are holding. Try to figure out where the channel turns to head back out and fish that corner. There's usually some wood that piles up in there from the current pushing it into the corner. Use soft wire hooks that will bend when you put heavy pressure on them. Use at least 8# test line too. Cant promise you all keepers but you should get enough of them for a good meal. If you find the spots, post some pics and let us know how you did.


----------



## wiggle (Oct 22, 2008)

I catch the most trout in wallace with small rooster tails gold blades slow rolling!


----------

